

Ask HN: Any non-profits looking for talent? - hacknat

This post is for non-profits only. Any non-profits looking for Software help? If so, please post location first (and telecommute allowed, if available) along with job and organization description.
======
shobhitverma
I read your post because I am looking for some help with a non profit I am
establishing. Wish I could help but we don't have any funding right now. But I
did see your other posts and realised you have been in the "should I quit"
phase for some time now. I sincerely hope you haven't quit without finding a
new job. Can I please ask why Non-Profit though ? [This answer will help me
personally] Is it because you 1) perceive that a non-profit job is easier to
find ? 2) expect that people are nicer at non-profits and there may be more
self motivation and lesser politics ? 3) want to be part of something that
makes the world a better place?

~~~
hacknat
I have not quit my job...yet.

I have been tasked with creating an android app for our latest product line
up. I asked to not do it, and it's not like I was hired to do mobile (having
never developed for mobile before). I was asked to do it because I have a
history of ramping up on new platforms quite quickly, so my CTO dragooned me
into it. I'm 2.5 years into this job and I hate my commute and don't care at
all about this stupid app. It's all I can do to stay motivated.

The way I'm staying motivated is by giving myself permission to leave once the
app is done, so I'm knocking it out as fast as I can so that I can run
screaming from the building.

I would like to work in non-profit to see what it is like. I have a suspicion
that motivation and freedom might (or should) come at a lower cost. I'm not a
dough-eyed idealist, I understand the business decisions will trump my
personal preferences quite often, but if that's the case I'd actually like to
believe in what I'm doing. I consider myself a team player, but I also want to
give a shit.

What's your story?

